# Verbraucherzentrale empfiehlt: nur 12 Fische für Verzehr geeignet



## Matthias_R (18. November 2022)

Es interessiert mich nicht, jedenfalls nicht im Sinne meiner Kaufentscheidung.
Wenn ich Fisch essen will, fang ich mir welchen.
Es ist auch erstaunlich, dass überhaupt keine Süßwasserfische gelistet sind. Sind Karpfen aus der Teichwirtschaft denn problembehaftet? Oder Plötze, Barsch, Zander, Hecht aus der Binnenfischerei?
Insofern ist die Liste aus meiner Sicht eigentlich nur Populismus.


----------



## W-Lahn (18. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Es interessiert mich nicht, jedenfalls nicht im Sinne meiner Kaufentscheidung.
> Wenn ich Fisch essen will, fang ich mir welchen.
> Es ist auch erstaunlich, dass überhaupt keine Süßwasserfische gelistet sind. Sind Karpfen aus der Teichwirtschaft denn problembehaftet? Oder Plötze, Barsch, Zander, Hecht aus der Binnenfischerei?
> Insofern ist die Liste aus meiner Sicht eigentlich nur Populismus.


Der Artikel geht um Meeresfische und deren Überfischung, warum sollen dann Süsswasserfische gelistet werden? Und was hat das mit Populismus zu tun?


----------



## schlotterschätt (18. November 2022)

Also, da ick gerne Plattfische esse, würde ick mich für Scholle oder Flunder entscheiden die, aus nachhaltigen Gründen, ausschließlich mit Fallen gefangen wurden.
Daher bitte ick auch um die Beschreibung einer Flunder-bzw. Schollenfalle um zu sehen ob die auch tierwohlgerecht angewendet wird um nachher kein schlechtes Gewissen haben zu müssen.


----------



## Matthias_R (18. November 2022)

Im Artikel geht es um "gute Fische". Von Meeresfisch ist nur irgendwo weiter unten die Rede, und im RP-online gar nicht.


----------



## Waidbruder (18. November 2022)

Soso, man sollte also die Flunder nördlich von Island essen. Habe trotz intensiver Suche diese Region garnicht als Verbreitungsgebiet der Flunder ausfindig gemacht...


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Im Artikel geht es um "gute Fische". Von Meeresfisch ist nur irgendwo weiter unten die Rede, und im RP-online gar nicht.


Genau, es fehlen die mit der Angel (selbst) gefangenen Fische, die ja wohl allesamt, schon ob der Fangmethode, ganz oben einzusortieren wären!
So ist das nur die übliche grüne Kacke!

Jürgen


----------



## pulpot (18. November 2022)

Ich mag Stöcker, von mir aus auch aus iberischen Gewässern (fange die sonst immer in Kroatien). Kann mir die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin bitte auch sagen, wo ich diese in Deutschland käuflich erwerben kann? Ich kenne nämlich keinen Laden, der die führt ...


----------



## hanzz (18. November 2022)

Ich geh nachher mal zur Fischtheke und frag nach Riga Hering aus der Ostsee, dem Golf von Riga oder dem Nordostatlantik, gefangen mit Fallen und Schleppnetzen, die nur oberhalb des Meeresbodens ohne Bodenberührung fangen.

"Hamse nich ? Ja dann bitte Bonito Thunfisch aus dem östlichen oder westlichen Indischen Ozean, gefangen durch Angelfischerei"

Ich erwarte die Gegenfrage "Watt denn nu ? Angeln oder Fischerei ?"

Ich ess morgen Zander. Geangelt.


----------



## Matthias_R (18. November 2022)

pulpot schrieb:


> Ich mag Stöcker, von mir aus auch aus iberischen Gewässern (fange die sonst immer in Kroatien). Kann mir die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin bitte auch sagen, wo ich diese in Deutschland käuflich erwerben kann? Ich kenne nämlich keinen Laden, der die führt ...


Um Stöcker zu finden, reicht ein Ausflug zum Grunewald...


----------



## pulpot (18. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Um Stöcker zu finden, reicht ein Ausflug zum Grunewald...


Schmecken die dann auch nach Fisch? Als Ex-Berliner sag ich da nur "Frau Henkel und Frau Schmul".


----------



## Lajos1 (18. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich geh nachher mal zur Fischtheke und frag nach Riga Hering aus der Ostsee, dem Golf von Riga oder dem Nordostatlantik, gefangen mit Fallen und Schleppnetzen, die nur oberhalb des Meeresbodens ohne Bodenberührung fangen.
> 
> "Hamse nich ? Ja dann bitte Bonito Thunfisch aus dem östlichen oder westlichen Indischen Ozean, gefangen durch Angelfischerei"
> 
> ...


Hallo,

pass aber auf, dass die dann nicht die mit den weißen Turnschuhen holen  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (18. November 2022)

Ja ich werde mich daran halten wenn es möglich ist .
Am Dienstag gehe ich wieder einkaufen , Hering in Tomatensoße ( die einzige Fischart die ich käuflich erwerbe ) steht auf dem Merkzettel , hoffe doch daß ,das Fanggebiet
und die Fangmethode auf der Dose vermerkt ist , sonst muß ich gegen meine
gute Absicht verstoßen .

l


----------



## zulu (19. November 2022)

Das ist doch nur eine Vorbereitung auf das was auf uns alle zu kommt.
Passt doch haargenau rein ins sauberdeutsche Suggestionsysystem.
Gibt doch  bald nur noch Haferflocken zu essen.

Und Angeln wird wegen unerlaubtem Eingriff in die Natur unter Strafe gestellt.


----------



## zulu (19. November 2022)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Also, da ick gerne Plattfische esse, würde ick mich für Scholle oder Flunder entscheiden die, aus nachhaltigen Gründen, ausschließlich mit Fallen gefangen wurden.
> Daher bitte ick auch um die Beschreibung einer Flunder-bzw. Schollenfalle um zu sehen ob die auch tierwohlgerecht angewendet wird um nachher kein schlechtes Gewissen haben zu müssen.


Kennste nich ?
Polynesische Fischfallen gibt es doch zu tausenden in der westlichen Ostsee wegen dem enormen Tidenhub  äußerst effektiv da.
Musst mal die Wicki fragen. Die meisten Flunderschollen halten sich nämlichdämlich direkt am Ufer im Flachen auf.
Da lässt man dann die Flunder trockenlaufen und kann sie ohne sich zu bücken mit nem angespitzten Stock rausholen
​


----------



## geomas (19. November 2022)

Die ^ Überschrift ist leider absolut irreführend, da muß man nicht diskutieren.
Natürlich gibt es sehr viel mehr als nur 12 Fischarten, die ohne Bedenken verzehrt werden können.
Ob diese Arten _im Handel verfügbar_ sind ist eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2022)

Hallo,

laut Greenpeace, ist der Karpfen der einzige Fisch, welcher bedenkenlos gegessen werden kann .
Jawoll, Franken vor.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (19. November 2022)

Moin in die Runde,
bei mir gibt es nur selbst gefangenen Fisch. Ist irgendwie so eine Macke, aber kann ich gut mit um. Wenn ich schon die Preise bei den Fischhändlern sehe, dann , ehm nö. Aber wie geschrieben ist meine persönliche Meinung und möchte niemanden zu nahe treten.....


----------



## zulu (19. November 2022)

Jetzt habe ich mich mal ernsthaft mit den beiden Seiten aus und einander gesetzt.
Mir fast alles durch gelesen.

Gut finde ich dass da mal wenigstens auf der einen   lateinische Bezeichnungen Verwendung finden.

Diese Handelsnamen sind doch nur irreführend oder ?

Langflossenthun ,gibt es nicht, zumindest in unserem Sprachraum, alalunga hin und her , jaja  ein Schlauer hat mit kugel übersetzt .

thunnus schwanzus longus
Langschwanzthun den gibt es ha!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. November 2022)

Ich empfehle euch veganen Visch, diesen gibt es mittlerweile von den verschiedensten Herstellern.
Was alles drin ist weiß man nicht genau aber es riecht irgendwie nach Fisch. Wie sie das wohl machen? 





*
Bon appétit!*


----------



## zulu (19. November 2022)

*moo! *
Wo gibt es so eine  Softeismaschine ?
bei Ali Baba ?
Wenn ich sowas kriegen könnte würde ich dem I Burschen um die Ecke 
sofort Konkurrenz machen  
Der ist gerade nach Hause und hat seinen Laden wegen Reichtum dicht gemacht

Echte Marktlücke.


----------



## fishhawk (19. November 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> laut Greenpeace, ist der Karpfen der einzige Fisch, welcher bedenkenlos gegessen werden kann


Beim Aischgründer Karpfen liegen sie damit schon mal richtig.

Der darf ja nur in extensiver Haltung in naturnahen Teichen mit limitierter Stückzahl pro Hektar und begrenzter Zufütterung mit heimischen Getreide (z.B. kein Mais) gezogen werden.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Jawoll, Franken vor



Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass da ein paar Oberpfälzer oder Thüringer Teichwirte uns den Ruhm nicht alleine gönnen würden.

Aber ob die auch eine EU-weit geschützte regionale Qualitätsbezeichnung für ihre Fische aufweisen könnten?


----------



## JottU (19. November 2022)

Na son EU - Gedöhns hat unser Peitzer Karpfen auch. (Brandenburg)
Ob das was über die Genießbarkeit aussagt, oder nur die Marke schützt.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Beim Aischgründer Karpfen liegen sie damit schon mal richtig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2022)

Hallo fishhawk 

die Oberpfälzer würde ich mit einbeziehen (traue ich mir schon gar nicht anders, da meine Ex eine Oberpfälzerin ist und ich noch ein bisschen länger leben will ).
Bei den Thüringern kenne ich mich da nicht so aus - aber da die auch essbare Bratwürste haben, könnten die ja auch gute Karpfen haben.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2022)

Hallo,


JottU schrieb:


> Peitzer Karpfen


Danke für den Hinweis, den kannte ich bisher noch nicht.

Scheint auch eher naturnah mit wenig Zufütterung gezogen zu werden.  Das macht den Unterschied zu intensiver Aquakultur aus.

Etwas stutzig hat mich nur gemacht, dass sich dieser Karpfenzüchter vom Kohleausstieg bedroht sieht, da er dann keine Karpfen mehr im Kühlwasser der Kraftwerke aufziehen kann.



JottU schrieb:


> Ob das was über die Genießbarkeit aussagt, oder nur die Marke schützt.


Bei diesen geschützten Herkunftsbezeichnungen geht es eher um Tradition, Regionalität und Spezialität. Eine Marke könnte jeder eintragen lassen, der die Gebühren dafür zahlt. 

Bei den Fischratgebern geht es vermutlich mehr um  Nachhaltigkeit.


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Bei den Thüringern kenne ich mich da nicht so aus


"Land der Tausend Teiche"  - die Gegend um Plothen ist m.W. auch für ihre Karpfen bekannt.

Wird sicher auch noch andere Regionen geben.  Den "Pleitzer Karpfen" kannt ich ja z.B. bisher auch nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> "Land der Tausend Teiche"  - die Gegend um Plothen ist m.W. auch für ihre Karpfen bekannt.
> 
> Wird sicher auch noch andere Regionen geben.  Den "Pleitzer Karpfen" kannt ich ja z.B. bisher auch nicht.


Hallo,

bei den Österreichern ist in vielen Gegenden der Weihnachtskarpfen Tradition. Um da einen zu bekommen, muss man in manchen Gegenden vorbestellen  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. November 2022)

Also bei mir gibt es heute Abend völlig unkorrekt  Brataal...LECKER 

R. S.


----------



## Minimax (20. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Also bei mir gibt es heute Abend völlig unkorrekt  Brataal...LECKER
> 
> R. S.


Seltsame Zufälle schreibt das Leben: Bei mir auch


----------



## plinse (20. November 2022)

Naja, uns interessiert es (noch), wo es ausreichend Wohlstand gibt.

So lange man dem Rest der Welt aber den Fischfang nicht verbietet, wird sich nichts ändern, außer dass wir mehr Geld für Fisch ausgeben werden.

So gesehen richte ich mich aber schon danach: Seit der Ostsee-Dorschbestand in den Knien ist, habe ich mich angeltechnisch Richtung Plattfisch umorientiert. Alles andere wäre die letzten Jahre auch wenig erfolgsversprechend gewesen   und ja, etwas Überzeugung spielt da auch mit rein. Ich würde aktuell nicht gezielt auf Dorsch angeln und bei Beifang nicht auf das Baglimit bestehen, so der Fisch gut geharkt wäre. Den würde ich dann wohl per Augenmaß als untermaßig erkennen, man muss ja jetzt nicht die ersten größeren, fortpflanzungsfähigen direkt wieder weg fangen, nur weil es geht 

Abgesehen davon ist Hering auch lecker, keine Frage.

Fü mich stellt sich allerdings vor allem die Frage, wer an diesen Klassifizierungen dann wieder verdienen will. Wer es zahlen soll, brauchen wir wohl nicht lange dran rum rätseln 

VG, Eike


----------

